# Getting into Detailing...



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good evening guys! 
I'm looking for an answer to a question I've been asking myself recently.
How do I progress in Detailing??

Currently I am a 19 year old student who has got in to detailing. Everything I have learnt I have taught myself from write ups and videos etc and I'm proud of what I've achieved on my own. 

I can remove swirls from my paint using a DA-S6 machine polisher with Menzerna, metal polish wax by hand, clay etc. Really, my dream job would be a full time detailer. However, i don't know how to get there.

How do I progress from just detailing my own car? As I don't know many people that know about detailing so I'm hoping you guys can help me out or point me in the right direction!


Many thanks,

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Learn Valeting before even trying!!

I would not even touch some one elses car till you had at lest mastered valeting


----------



## carnadge1 (Jul 16, 2010)

:wallr find a bloke that you can mug his equipment and 25 yrs experience for FREE !! X


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

carnadge1 said:


> :wallr find a bloke that you can mug his equipment and 25 yrs experience for FREE !! X


eh ??


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to start doing small valeting jobs at weekends for colleagues, friends and families 
Hopefully that will get my experience up and earn some extra cash


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

carnadge1 said:


> :wallr find a bloke that you can mug his equipment and 25 yrs experience for FREE !! X


Yeah I suppose Terry, not going to give customers though :speechles


----------

